# Looking for a .250 spine arrow



## tretch (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking for a shop in Canada that will sell and ship a .250spined arrow. Either gold tip or black eagle carnivore. The shops i have in Saskatchewan won't order until there is a big enough order to put in. So I would have to wait months possibly. Thx


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

You could order easton fmj dangerous game shafts with 250 spine 3 rivers archery has them in stock I think


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Check with Easthill Outdoors,they may be able to help you out. Their number is 905-983-5550 or easthilloutdoors.com.
Talk to Kevin.


----------



## justinb1981 (Mar 29, 2013)

Cheshers in Belleville is a Black Eagle dealer. The shipping is usually very reasonable too


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Amazon.ca has some Gold Tip hunters available in 250, not the cheapest when I looked it was just under $120 for a dozen. Includes free shipping for what it's worth.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=355507

Check with him, great guy to deal with.


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

Reasoning behind not ordering a dozen black eagle arrows for you is they order right from black eagle. So you would also have to pay shipping a duties on that dozen arrows. Your $130 a dozen tuns into $180 a dozen really quickly. 

That said try calling northpro sports up here in Saskatoon they carry some black eagle.


----------



## tretch (Nov 30, 2010)

hometownhero said:


> Reasoning behind not ordering a dozen black eagle arrows for you is they order right from black eagle. So you would also have to pay shipping a duties on that dozen arrows. Your $130 a dozen tuns into $180 a dozen really quickly.
> 
> That said try calling northpro sports up here in Saskatoon they carry some black eagle.


I emailed them. They were helpful but they only carries up to a .300 spine. They said maybe try again in the fall when they put another order in.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sent you a pm tretch


----------

